# 30s su !

## Gentree

Hi,

recently I have been seeing very large delays when trying to su from a user xterm window.

On typing su command and entering the password it takes about 30s to return a command prompt.

However, during this time /var/log/messages shows that the session has already opened. 

May  4 15:02:18 lin su[24306]: pam_unix(su:session): session opened for user root by root(uid=1000)

This is happening when I start the initial xterm as user , su to root , su original user , su root. 

Equally if I open the initial shell as root from the fvwm menu I get the same thing one step sooner. 

While one could say , well don't do it then , this does seem to be buggy behaviour (unless it's some cunning security feature).

Can anyone explain this?

TIA, Gentree.   :Cool: 

----------

## radio_flyer

I can't explain it, but I can verify it. Happens here too. Strange.

----------

